# 4/4 orange lake or ocean walk



## sandlabel (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking for 2 bedroom, 7 nights prefer sat/sat, would love Orange Lake or Ocean Walk.  Open to all possibilities but do not want too far south ie: Miami, Key West.  Thanks so much!!
Lisa
landsabel@aol.com


----------



## sandlabel (Mar 25, 2015)

*Anything??*

Time is running out and I have a family counting on me to find a rental for 4/3, 4/4, or 4/5 for one week....anyone have anything in Florida? Open to about anything....please let me know what you have available!! Thanks!!
Lisa
Landsabel@aol.com


----------



## dltorrisi (Mar 29, 2015)

Sent you an email if you're still looking.


----------

